# Confused about Stock Symbol



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all, my pension plan holds "BLK LifePath Index 2045 Segregated Fund" which is:

https://grssl.morningstar.ca/globalhome/quicktakes/Fund_Performance.asp?fundid=96192&popup=y

I can't figure out what the stock symbol is so I can add it to my google finance page - I know it's probably a dumb question but can anyone help?

I thought it was LPHIX - then I thought it was LIHIX but none of the returns match up so now I don't know.

Thanks!

Si


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Simon Says said:


> Hello all, *my pension plan holds "BLK LifePath Index 2045 Segregated Fund*" which is:
> 
> https://grssl.morningstar.ca/globalhome/quicktakes/Fund_Performance.asp?fundid=96192&popup=y
> 
> ...


 .. not a dumb question. The above is not a stock but a target date (year 2045 for retirement) Big mutual Fund of smaller funds (most likely equity) managed by BlackRock (asset management company). And under the smaller funds would hold the individual stocks. 

So you'll not fund a stock symbol for this Fund but a mutual fund number instead which should be readily available to you from your pension plan statement or documentations. It would appear Sunlife has contracted BlackRock to manage the assets of your pension plan as well as being the administrator for your pension plan. In this case, you can contact a Sunlife advisor to tell you what stocks are under the above targeted Fund if you have not been given the Fund prospectuses or detailed fund information. If you have online access to your (DC) pension plan, you might want to start looking for that fund information there (should be).


----------

